# Phone App for The Lodge



## BroEFogle (Apr 13, 2019)

Brothers,
I’ve been thinking about asking about a APP for my lodge. Would this be beneficial? Please give me some advice!


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2019)

www.ourlodgepage.com/app is what GLNM uses. I can’t remember what CA is using but I’ll post when I find it.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 14, 2019)

Our GL developed our own. It has not been updated and maintenance in question.

For communication for our Lodge - we use email and also whatsapp. Whatsapp is working well for us - anyone with a phone and internet connection can use it on the go. I would assume you can also get it on desktop. That's supported by Facebook (but email is primary with Whatsapp secondary as not everyone uses FB).


What do you want to achieve by having an app ?

Can you create a business case where the need cannot be met by other free tools ?


----------



## BroEFogle (Apr 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> www.ourlodgepage.com/app is what GLNM uses. I can’t remember what CA is using but I’ll post when I find it.



It looks great! But it doesn’t have my State  what’s the route to take?


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2019)

No idea, honestly. I don’t implement them and, honestly, rarely use them. Email seems to still be the most common form of communication in my lodges.


----------



## Winter (Apr 15, 2019)

GL of Wisconsin also uses Our Lodge Page. I find it very helpful.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark Petro (Apr 15, 2019)

We use an app called "Band". It gives mass notifications.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 16, 2019)

Mark Petro said:


> We use an app called "Band". It gives mass notifications.


We use Band as a communications tool for international gaming.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

